# Bouncer's Satsuma Rock



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone have some information regarding Satsuma Rock? I've been impressed with Bouncer's work and, much like Rubbishboy before him, I'm keen to sample his work! I've searched but can't find any details except that it't orange and smells of satsumas - in itself good enough reasons to buy! Any info appreciated.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Bouncer himself actually did a 'live brew and pour' of Satsuma Rock at this years Waxstock show, and there are 30 coveted sample pots in existence. The Dodo Juice Independant Wax Label version has just been released and is available from a number of resellers now...

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/ecom-prodshow/WLSR100.html

It's said to raise the bar of '22' in terms of durability, and i can confirm that it smells like freshly squeezed oranges. I will be having a pot very soon!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure Jay will be along in a minute to give more info - after all, he makes it, we only distribute it - but it is a lovely wax with a superb texture and fragrance that makes application a pleasure. We have tested it vs 22 and certain 'benchmark' products and we found it outperformed the already-decent 22 and took Bouncer's home brewing efforts to a whole new level. Jay is certainly keeping our professional chemists on their toes as he is coming up with some recipes far beyond his expected means. They are the least 'homebrewed' homebrews we have come across, which is testimony to his skills (or maybe a full lab and factory in his backyard, Dad works at ICI etc.). 

Some pics of the packaging - Pj created this and has done the product proud.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

This is on my list of new products to try, Along with your new Basics Of Bling Wax, Dodo. I don't currently own a Bouncers wax, and i really should


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

thanks to Jbirchy I have the original but I won't use it so I will buy it now that it's available to give it a shot


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

efib said:


> thanks to Jbirchy I have the original but I won't use it so I will buy it now that it's available to give it a shot


That's right I have let my original Waxstock pour version go to a home where it will be cherished, I really want to use all the waxes in my collection so I will be replacing it with a full size pot of this soon. Vanilla Ice is a dream to apply and if this is even better, it will be a wonderful wax, and I expect nothing less having met Jay!

It will fit well with my Vanilla Ice and Sherbet Fizz for sure!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

It certainly sounds and looks the business! If only your could scratch and sniff to see if it smells as good as it looks! You cant beat a good smelling wax! :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

definately on my must have list for next year, also wanted the b.o.b wax like rtjc, but think im going to keep my supernatural hybrid to use.

wanted bouncers 22, but defo getting this one, once i figure what to sell to fund it :lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

My wife watched Jay pour the Satsuma Rock at Waxstock and has already told me that I have to buy it to go alongside my sample pot. If the wife says I have to buy it,then I have to buy it,don't I?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

AndyCa said:


> My wife watched Jay pour the Satsuma Rock at Waxstock and has already told me that I have to buy it to go alongside my sample pot. If the wife says I have to buy it,then I have to buy it,don't I?


Mate thats the seal of approval right there! no more sneaking around if the boss says yes then yes it is


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is there any reviews of this wax in action through DW


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Is there any reviews of this wax in action through DW


+1?

eny information for us?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

TopSport+ said:


> +1?
> 
> eny information for us?


Have you tried the original Bouncers 22 wax, I have, and have to revel this wax is a very high performing wax in all areas, on the finish front plus the durability levels, it leaves my Black paint glassy in appearance, and am itching to try the new Satsuma Rock, Bouncers 22 has to be my wax of 2012, and I did vote my entrie through DW for wax of my choice, I hope it wins hands down :thumb: certainly deserves to :thumb:


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Not done a review yet, but i have 2 coats of this on my new car, it is a great wax, very very easy to apply, 3 mins then buff off, leaves a great gloss finish, very wet fluid look and great sharp reflection, great flake pop as well, and the smell is amazing, just like an orange sorbet...... one of the best waxes in its price range i have tried.... you will not be disapointed... will get a picture up shortly...


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Trip, if you pm me your address i can send you a sample of the satsuma rock....
It beats 22 IMHO, i prefer Sherbert fizz over 22 for ease of use and looks, but satsuma rock is a whole new league..... looking forward to trying Vanilla ice in the future...


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> I'm sure Jay will be along in a minute to give more info - after all, he makes it, we only distribute it - but it is a lovely wax with a superb texture and fragrance that makes application a pleasure. We have tested it vs 22 and certain 'benchmark' products and we found it outperformed the already-decent 22 and took Bouncer's home brewing efforts to a whole new level. Jay is certainly keeping our professional chemists on their toes as he is coming up with some recipes far beyond his expected means. They are the least 'homebrewed' homebrews we have come across, which is testimony to his skills (or maybe a full lab and factory in his backyard, Dad works at ICI etc.).
> 
> Some pics of the packaging - Pj created this and has done the product proud.


Thank you Dom :thumb: - however my image has now been busted as I'll now have to fully disclose my high spec lab complete with oompa loompa style workers and hey, how did you know my dad works with ICI ?  - In fact we have designed an underground works that looks like a 700 year old cottage up top but a sprawling sub division network with more floors than the M.I.B HQ - I'll PM you the guys who did our monorail as I know you want one for the Island 

Dodo Juice IWL Bouncer's Satsuma Rock is made using highly sophisticated & advanced ingredients in both oils & carriers. In my design I wanted it to absolute push to the edge and go beyond the boundaries of what I thought a car wax should do. And, as said above, and as testing has proven - it does take things to a whole new level. It certainly is an evolution of '22' - which itself, as the many reviews from around the globe testify, is a high performing wax.

Brilliant ease of use, extended durability, crazy sheeting ability, stunning looks, nice soft texture so the wax just spreads & spreads - combined with a fragrance so nice, I'm sure you'll never want to put it down !! A unique wax, a unique experience.

pj has indeed done this product proud - absolute superb artwork & packaging. Thx pj 

Remember as with all waxes, ensure paint is clean and free from all contaminants to achieve best results. 

:thumb: Jay


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, will be placing an order today. Can't wait to try it out in the lovely, warm sunny weather


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice replies guys
Looks very interesting


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Bulkhead said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, will be placing an order today. Can't wait to try it out in the lovely, warm sunny weather


did u recieve yours yet? we have the same car and im gagging to see how it looks on our colour but im under a foot of snow


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> did u recieve yours yet? we have the same car and im gagging to see how it looks on our colour but im under a foot of snow


Not yet. Tried to order from a couple of UK stockists but every time I get to the postage page I find they don't ship to Oz. usually get my Dodo stuff from Rubbish Boys but can't find this on the site yet. Will hopefully have another try soon so will let you know what it's like on EO.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm assuming that you can apply SR with your bare hands as its so oily ? No better way to spend your afternoon ❤


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Bulkhead said:


> Not yet. Tried to order from a couple of UK stockists but every time I get to the postage page I find they don't ship to Oz. usually get my Dodo stuff from Rubbish Boys but can't find this on the site yet. Will hopefully have another try soon so will let you know what it's like on EO.


cheers. if this snow clears ill let u know what its like on EO


----------

